# oil issue help plz



## skillfullchap (Apr 18, 2009)

i have a 96 cabrio 2.0 turbo, i have an issue with my oil light flashing. After running the car at idle for about 10-15 mins to warm up with an oil pressure gauge connected it gives me a lower than 10 psi of oil pressure but the oil light does not blink n beep until i start driving. any idea?


----------



## TooSlick (Feb 17, 2000)

I believe unless you have at least two bars (~ 30 psi) of oil pressure @ 2000 rpms, with an oil temp of 75C, the low pressure light will flash. The simplest thing is to try a thicker oil, ie go up one SAE grade. 

TS


----------



## zeeshanaayan07 (Aug 11, 2013)

Woow great information.. Brilliant i like it


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

Dude you need to add some information in here or we can't really help you. What oil weight are you using? Did it just start doing this? How long have you owned the car while it has been like this?


----------

